# Do your tory burch reva flats stink?



## jy52

I have just recently bought, not just one but TWO pairs lol
1 black soft leather with the gold pendant, and 1 python suede(mushroom colour) with the gold pendant

this is my first time ever buying flats with such a fancy price lol

One thing I'm worried about is that they will stink!
because all of my previous flats started to stink after maybe a month of wearing. i don't like wearing those "no-show" socks because they always show, and i've tried putting in those odor eater soles but they make the flats too tight and uncomfortable.

do any of you guys have this problem? or do tory burch flats don't stink..? 
what do you guys do to prevent your flats from smelling?


----------



## juneping

i don't think so....i don't have stinky feet


----------



## Swanky

no.


LOL!


----------



## SassySarah

Sounds like it's your feet not the shoes.  They make powders for this I think.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I've never had my Revas stink. Do you rotate your shoes? You shouldn't wear them a lot of days in a row -- they need to air out. Try scented powders to help.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

My revas don't smell and I wear them alot and had them for a long time.


----------



## LVShoeFan2

Okay this is embarrassing but my feet sweat a lot and they will stink up a shoe in no time flat, especially when I don't wear socks.  For me, the shoes that are the most problematic are either canvas or faux leather.  Real leather-lined shoes don't hold in the odor as much so, to answer your question, no my Revas don't stink.  You could try sprinkling some baby powder inside your shoes to help soak up the sweat and keep your feet dry & stink-free.  Hope that helps!


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

I think it's your feet and not the shoes that cause them to be stinky. Some people just have naturally sweatier feet than others. I love Summer Soles liners in shoes that I can't wear with socks. They're a very thin suedelike material that absorbs moisture, which is good when wearing closed toes in the summer. http://www.summersoles.com/


----------



## Swanky

Sally Hansen makes a foot spray, it's smells lightly of vanilla and sort of prohibits sweating.
I have 2-3 pairs of Nike Free's that I wear sans socks and I always spray the bottoms of my feet and toes before I wear them.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I read you can just use underarm deoderant on your feet for this.  

I don't wear socks ever, I live in Hawaii, and my shoes do not stink.  I do avoid all non-leather shoes though.


----------



## jy52

thanks all for the suggestions!

yeah my revas' don't stink... yet, i was just scared that they might as i wear them more and more


----------



## NYM1219

I have 4 pairs of Reva and I've had 2 pairs for 3 years and none of them smell at all and I wear them alot.


----------



## candiebear

I know what you're talking about, and the revas do not soak up your foot stench. I've thrown out flip flops because they stink from foot stench - gross!

But enjoy your revas because they won't absorb foot smell


----------



## MERDE

They do not stink but one of my pairs stain my feet!


----------



## shop_459

i have sweaty feet too but my revas never stink.


----------



## ashleyn

None of my shoes stink...I guess I'm just lucky. But I do know a lot of people who complain about their Revas stinking. I agree with the baby powder - the only "shoes" that ever stunk were my field boots that I wear in horse shows. My last pair started to have a little bit of an odor from wearing them in the summer. I got really annoyed one day and dumped baby powder in them, shook it out the next morning, and they were fine again.


----------



## erinz25

This is what you want. I have many pairs of Revas. I had this problem with my first pair...its no longer a problem after using the spray. 

http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/s...id=Shopping_Feed_Products_Google_Free_Listing

The Dr. Scholls is significantly better than the Odor Eaters IMO so definitely go with this one!


----------



## summershimmer

I wore my Tory Burch Carolines through a rainstorm and even though they've dried out, they are so smelly whenever I wear it for even just a few hours now! Granted it's summer and my feet are a tad more smelly than during the winter, but does anyone know of a remedy?


----------



## ladysingingsoul

sometimes they do if I've been walking around a lot in the heat. What I do with all my shoes just to be safe is put Gold Bond foot powder in the shoe and let it sit over night. It absorbs any odor that might be there and when I wear them the next day they actually feel more comfortable because the powder prevents rubbing if my feet swell in the heat. I would recommend it if you've been out for a long day in the shoes or if you just want to be sure! enjoy your revas


----------

